# Big pig slabs!



## CrappieKeith (May 19, 2009)

Well we have been getting into some big pig slab crappies lately.
I'm using my hand tied hair jig. I call it T.H.E. Jig which stands for totally hot everyday...if it's wet...it's catch'n fish.

Here's some pics from the last weekend out.


----------



## KD57 (May 19, 2009)

Nice fish you got there Mr. Keith, I just finished lunch, but those pics make me hungry again.


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 19, 2009)

KD57 said:


> Nice fish you got there Mr. Keith, I just finished lunch, but those pics make me hungry again.


After dinner with those done in Fry Magic and Louisanna Cajun spice I brought some to my old neighbors all filleted and fried.
Their eyes sure do twinkle as I come up the walk with a plate of those bad boys.

Those slabs out of the cold water taste so freakin awesome!!!!!!!!
I'm workin tue & Wed and then back on vacation for 5 days to wack them around some more!


----------



## stihl sawing (May 19, 2009)

Nice, Ain't no better eating than the crappie. Mouth is watering just thinkin about em.


----------



## rngrchad (May 19, 2009)

Yes! I'm loving those "paper mouths". Those crappies tails are pretty torn up. Must just be getting on or off the beds huh? It always blows my mind how grown men get so excited about catching little fish. I'm leaving Wednesday for Lake Saint Clair. I'll be chasing Bronzebacks everyday for 6 days straight!! oh yeah.

Tight Lines CrappieKeith.



BEAUTIFUL


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 20, 2009)

Little fish and light tackle what a hoot.
Have fun on those footballs!


----------



## clutch25 (May 20, 2009)

Nice fish!!!!

If I were to fish...those would be the only things I would want to catch!

Last time I reeled any of those in was back in the early 90's out on the ice...so cold that you pull them out of the water, throw them out the door of the icehouse and they MAY flop twice and frozen solid!


----------



## mercer_me (May 21, 2009)

I have never cought a Crappie in the Summer but in the winter I cach tons of em.


----------

